# Rollfast Roamer Prewar Long Tank - NOW IN A RAFFLE Only $22/Spot



## kingfish254 (Oct 8, 2020)

I now have this in a raffle! Only $22 per chance to win this beauty! PICK YOUR NUMBERS on the Drawings Page!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/BillyBuenosRandomPrizeDrawings/permalink/917106525484046/

Only 17 Spots Left!!!






$950 Plus Shipping

Rollfast Roamer Prewar Long Tank
Appears to be an older repaint in keeping with the Rollfast scheme.
Vintage Allstate tires display tires (possible occasional riders)
New Departure hub.  Wheels need a little truing.
Tanks Horn untested
Pedal axles are a little bent
Small dings and chips here and there.
More modern seat.
Please PM with any questions.


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 8, 2020)

More Pics


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 8, 2020)

And more pics from indoors


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 8, 2020)

Mega-Awesome!!!


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 2, 2020)

I now have this in a raffle! Only $22 per chance to win this beauty! PICK YOUR NUMBERS on the Drawings Page!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/BillyBuenosRandomPrizeDrawings/permalink/917106525484046/

Only 17 Spots Left!!!


----------



## kingfish254 (Nov 6, 2020)

SOLD


----------

